# Yamaha YSP-5100 Night Listening Mode



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

The literature for the ysp-5100 shows that it has a night listening mode. I just purchased the system, but can't figure out how to select the mode. Anyone with the ysp-5100 know how?


Thanks,


Ken


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

If it has that feature then the information should be in the Owner's Manual. You can also try asking Yamaha Customer Service for help.


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll poke around in the booklet in a few. I always find down volume works pretty well though. Never tried the NL mode. 

My 5100 replaced a YSP-1000 I had for years. What an improvement! I have a 735 sq ft master bedroom that is wider than it is deep and the new reduced set YSPs won't do that much space so I grabbed the 5100 before they were dropped and lost forever. Amazing fullness and clarity that the 1000 lacked not that it was bad but this is very nearly a real system experience. 

In the right conditions this baby is the stuff! I did have to set room sizing and height manually in order for the YPAQ system to properly auto calibrate to the room which the older unit discovered on its own. But once so calibrated and I get a complete surround experience out of it.

Don "i am still finding it surprisingly good after several months of use" Bolton


----------



## lugnutathome (Apr 13, 2009)

Night listening mode is not a feature in the YSP line. On the big iron yep. Makes sense really as the basis of the YSP is to divide up the full range signal to bounce it around the room. Wouldn't work well diluted.

There was a mode on models after my YSP-1000 that had an extremely localized beam focus on where the remote was pressed from but that mode is not available on the 5100 I am sure due to those delightful full range tweeters that make the top end sound so much cleaner than the old systems lacking them.

Don "just wick it down and enjoy" Bolton


----------

